# Alternative look-a-like to oak?



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Hi guys

I'm just nearing the build of a coffee table under storage box and have come to the time when I need a face to put on it that matches, as near as can be, the coffee table. The main coffee table is oak, made from a tree that fell in 1987 here in the UK. I need a finished board 82cm (33") x 29cm (11 1/2"). The timber yard don't have anything like that in stock as oak is hard to come by in the UK, they're slow growing and we keep importing people who need homes so by by forests.

So I ask for a board twice the length, half the width..... cut in 2 and glue them together, then I'll have what I need. Still no luck, he's phoning around and will contact us tomorrow.

No bearing in mind that oak is rare.... you bet the price is gonna be high, very high, so I was wondering if there was a lookalike alternative to oak that I can use, just as I've used meranti instead of mahogany for my clock.

So I need an alternative to oak, any ideas, and remember I'm in the UK, so US stock is probably as rare.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Angie, I say build it out of something else and paint it black! :surprise::smile:

Adds contrast and nobody will ever know 'cept you and me and a few hundred others that browse this forum! >


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know Ash can come real close...all depends..

how bout oak flooring or a veneer?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I say faux paint is the way to go. Used to be very popular, paint a cheap wood to look like expensive wood. No reason it can't be done today. Choose which you want, probably have videos too.
https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=faux+oak+wood+painting&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
Argh, yahoo, should have googled.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

White Ash...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oak Veneer on Poplar.....


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

JOAT said:


> I say faux paint is the way to go. ................


Tried the faux painting before. I still have the rubber rolly thing. Might just look into that. Thanks for nudging the grey matter Theo 



Stick486 said:


> Oak Veneer on Poplar.....


Now there's a thought, veneer. Not sure what they have in that line, they seem to do hardwood boards mainly with 4x2's for construction to keep them in pocket money. Will have to ask, thanks Stick.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's one supplier I looked at. There were several others a simple search for veneer suppliers came up with. That isn't overly expensive. I see they recommend Titebond Cold Press to attach it with. I'm not familiar with that glue. Anyone use it before? http://www.thewoodveneerhub.co.uk/oak-veneer-260cm-x-37cm-102-x-14/


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

That's what I'm here for. > Here's some videos on it. Of course, probably half are done by idiots who have seen someone else's video and made their own, so you'll have to be a bit cautious. But the one I did look at looks like the guy knew what he was doing, his work looked like genuwine oak at any rate.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=faux+oak+paint

Somewhere I've got a book on faux painting floating around the place. All color pictures, el cheapo wood that was painted to look like different types of expensive and exotic woods. AND instructions on how to do it. I don't recall the title, or I'd post it. I'll see what I can dig up on the title.

If oak is that hard to get, and that expensive, over there, a bit of paint would go along way, and you'd have plenty left for future 'oak' projects. Hmm, now that I think of it, utube might have videos about faux painting other types of wood too.


----------

